# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Afc tank upgrade

## smood86

[IMG][/IMG]

This is my current tank, its 265 liters

----------


## smood86

this is gonna be my new tank. Its 360 liters, about 95 gallons. 1.8 meter long. Currently im busy making my own background with styrofoam. Intergrating the filters in it. Using 2 cannisterfilters. Circulating about 1800 liters an hour. But with low flow, cause they dont like heavy current.

----------


## smood86



----------


## smood86



----------


## celticstarb

Wow! They are going to love all that room!

----------


## smood86

Hope so, how is your scape going?

----------


## celticstarb

It's going slow.  I have a couple of projects to finish first, and I am way behind.

----------


## smood86

I know what you mean. Have this tank for already a year. Had to do so many things before i could start this.

----------


## celticstarb

Hopefully, after the gameroom is finished, I will be able to get started on this build. I'm crossing my fingers that it will be by the end of next week!

----------


## Jen

They are going to LOVE all that room!!!

----------


## celticstarb

How is the build going? Any progress yet?

----------


## smood86

Slow, got a daughter that just became 1 month. Pretty much sucks up all my time. But got some things done. When i ve got the time i ll take a pic. How is yours going?

----------


## celticstarb

Congrats on your daughter! 

I haven't had a chance to start my build yet.  I'm behind on the home improvement projects I have to do first, and the new school semester just started. And I'm still a bit indecisive on which tank I'm going to use.  I have a 100 gallon tank and a 125 gallon tank. The 100 has a slightly larger footprint at 9 sq feet, but it's 6 feet long.  The 125 has an 8 sq feet  footprint but is only 4 feet long and will accommodate a 4' shop light better.

Can't wait to see your pics! I'm sure it will look awesome!

----------


## smood86

Tnx. Why not both ☺

----------


## celticstarb

Lol. I need one for my bearded dragons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smood86

Forgot to take pics of the background when it was only styrofoam but got it coated in 1 layer of tileglue. Gonna do another layer, maybe some 3 layers. See how it works out.

----------


## smood86

From the otherside

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Looking good.

----------


## celticstarb

Looks nice. Do you mind explaining how you are making the background?

----------


## smood86

No, not at all. Thaught i explained enough, not a man of many words ☺. But i ll try to tell more, if anything isnt clear just say. Also im dutch, so excuse my english.

I used isolationplates u can buy at any hardwearstore, online even.
I used roofmate as the first layer of background because its sturdier and i had still had some at home. Then i bought some styrofoam plates cause its much cheaper, like 6 euros for 10 plates. The roofmate would be 70 euros for the same amount.
I cut the plates up in smaller pieces, max 50cm cause i got a trim at the top of the tank. On some plates i used another layer of styrofoam to overlap the cuts and to create a bit more dimension. 
For the inlet i used wiringtubes where u can later connect the hoses to and drilled holes in them for an more even and low current.
I then coverd it up with styrofoam and made some holes in that.
For the outlet i build 2 sump like chambers 1 with a piece cut out of the top for the skimmer and 1 with a hole near the bottom to collect waste. I ll post some pics later to show how i coverd the holes. 
I also made a cave using several layers of styrofoam and created some platforms the same way.
Then i used tileglue to create a more natural look. And thats the step im currently at.

----------


## smood86

This is the inlet

----------


## smood86

This the outlet 



U can see the cut for the skimmer

----------


## smood86

The cave 



Platform on top with hole to put in sand and maybe a plant

----------


## celticstarb

It's gonna look awesome!  i can't wait to see it up and running!

----------


## smood86

Got 2 aponogeton distachyos in. They still need 2 grow a little but i think they are gonna look awesom  ☺

----------


## celticstarb

> Got 2 aponogeton distachyos in. They still need 2 grow a little but i think they are gonna look awesom  [emoji5]


That is a good strong plant that will provide excellent surface cover. They will love that



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smood86

Finally another update [emoji1]. I coated the background with epoxy and layed a layer of sand on it.

----------


## smood86



----------


## smood86



----------

